

Build a game for 3d displays that replaces (the mind-blowingly boring) eye push-ups? - amichail

Has this been done already?
======
jsmcgd
I don't understand the question.

~~~
amichail
Eye push-ups:

[http://gordinmedical.com/articles/chiropractic/eye_pushups.p...](http://gordinmedical.com/articles/chiropractic/eye_pushups.php)

~~~
jsmcgd
Ah. Ok now what are these 3D displays you speak of?

